

Why buying advertising is so frustrating - dwgirvan
http://positech.co.uk/cliffsblog/2015/06/27/why-buying-advertising-is-so-frustrating/

======
pseingatl
How true. Purchasing advertising of all kinds is a nightmare. If you haven't
used a particular channel at least once, you will be treated shabbily and will
definitely get taken advantage of. It's ridiculous.

